# How to get tinder matches?



## Dogs (Nov 7, 2019)

Of course FACE is the number 1 important thing by far. But other than that how do you get matches. 

What's the minimum amount of pics you need. Can you get away with 3 pics, 1 selfie 2 group pictures or do you need more. What if it's not a selfie but you're by yourself in the picture. Like maybe in the mountains or something. Can girls be in your picture? Should you blur other people's faces or nah?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Bro I found that guide I was telling you about




__





How to really succeed at Tinder (not just another Tinder guide, this is a detailed Tinder roadmap) | TheRedPill | Forums.Red


#EDIT: PLEASE DO NOT PM ME ASKING FOR ADVICE. I WILL NOT ANSWER IT.




www.forums.red


----------



## SeiGun (Nov 8, 2019)

3+ Pic that show face, body, it show that you are real.....others stuff is irrelevant
interesting background, picture setting and bio is just a lure to let women have topic to message you 1st
your strategies of standing position, social pic, professional pic, funny bio will never outperform your looks attraction


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> 3+ Pic that show face, body, it show that you are real.....others stuff is irrelevant
> interesting background, picture setting and bio is just a lure to let women have topic to message you 1st
> your strategies of standing position, social pic, professional pic, funny bio will never outperform your looks attraction


Should I hire a midget to stand next to me so I look taller? 

Yeah I think it matters that your pic is full body and outside or something but it doesn't matter where tbh.


LordNorwood said:


> Bro I found that guide I was telling you about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Have you gone on tinder bro?


----------



## SeiGun (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Should I hire a midget to stand next to me so I look taller?


why not, if it really does increase your attractiveness to women


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> why not, if it really does increase your attractiveness to women


Plus I have a cute dog, imma buy a tripod and try and take some decent pics of me that seemed like someone else took them jfl


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Just be good looking bro !😂😂


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Just be good looking bro !😂😂


Why do you think they have a bio on tinder girls don't care about looks


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Why do you think they have a bio on tinder girls don't care about looks


And who do you think they swipe on? You know, were all human following our nature at the end of the day.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 8, 2019)

all u need is your face tbh, mirror selfie as the 1st pic and other selies


face is all that matters


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> And who do you think they swipe on? You know, were all human following our nature at the end of the day.


The person that they like the best be it how cool their hobbies are and how fly their cloths look


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> The person that they like the best be it how cool their hobbies are and how fly their cloths look


It can be counted on, but I still doubt it can be the priority. They will not swipe on Eggy or ugly gook.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> It can be counted on, but I still doubt it can be the priority. They will not swipe on Eggy or ugly gook.


If you don't look misogynistic they'll swipe on you girls care about personality


Gosick said:


> all u need is your face tbh, mirror selfie as the 1st pic and other selies
> 
> 
> face is all that matters


I also agree that face > everything else, but you can't tell me that girls are gonna swipe on this guys profile https://looksmax.org/threads/thoughts-about-my-tinder-pics.60973/ jfl his pics are killing any chance he had.

It looks like he's in a basement held captive by gunpoint.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> If you don't look misogynistic they'll swipe on you girls care about personality


There is an experiment that chad wrote on bio that he raped little kid and he is misogynist, he got fuck ton of matches and girls begging to suck his dick for once.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> There is an experiment that chad wrote on bio that he raped little kid and he is misogynist, he got fuck ton of matches and girls begging to suck his dick for once.


I know I'm just fucking with you bro


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I know I'm just fucking with you bro


I cant really know since you were posting megacope religion thread.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I cant really know since you were posting megacope religion thread.


That's literally the one true cope bro, and the question or statement or whatever was legit tbh.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> That's literally the one true cope bro, and the question was legit tbh.


How do you know it's true though, do you think you would've believed if many people didnt believe? There is no true evidence which separates it from other pseudo religions since religions never have single true proof.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Should I hire a midget to stand next to me so I look taller?
> 
> Yeah I think it matters that your pic is full body and outside or something but it doesn't matter where tbh.
> 
> Thanks. Have you gone on tinder bro?


No I haven't, I'm nowhere near good looking enough. I gotta lose the weight first and foremost. Saw my old license and I actually have pretty decent bones but my face is bloated rn so that's priority one. Then build muscle, then anti-norwoodmaxx...
Part of me wonders if there will be no end of things to fix before I feel comfortable in my skin though.


toolateforme said:


> There is an experiment that chad wrote on bio that he raped little kid and he is misogynist, he got fuck ton of matches and girls begging to suck his dick for once.


to be fair all the girls seemed pretty fucked themselves in some way, I've never thought that experiment was too convincing


----------



## xit (Nov 8, 2019)

you only need one or two pics as long as you look good


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Its all cope. I managed to get hundreds of matches with a side profile pic in a fucking bathroom. If youre gl in the pic youre using, girls dont care about bio or whatever.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Its all cope. I managed to get hundreds of matches with a side profile pic in a fucking bathroom. If youre gl in the pic youre using, girls dont care about bio or whatever.


But how good do you look?


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> But how good do you look?



My front is shit my side is fine and mogs the entire psl forum. Girls dont care as long as you look good in the the pic you use.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> My front is shit my side is fine and mogs the entire psl forum. Girls dont care as long as you look good in the the pic you use.


You literally just used a profile pic and got matches from that wtf lmao


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You literally just used a profile pic and got matches from that wtf lmao


You get a fair amount of matches right?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

That's only because he was a giga chad 


toolateforme said:


> There is an experiment that chad wrote on bio that he raped little kid and he is misogynist, he got fuck ton of matches and girls begging to suck his dick for once.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

This is in the wrong section


Depressed Twink said:


> My front is shit my side is fine and mogs the entire psl forum. Girls dont care as long as you look good in the the pic you use.


I'd like to see the pic you used


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> You get a fair amount of matches right?


Nah dude



CarlSagan96 said:


> This is in the wrong section
> 
> I'd like to see the pic you used


I put it in this section cause it corresponds to having success, I think it's the right section.


----------



## SeiGun (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> This is in the wrong section


Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, money, investing, and luxury.


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You literally just used a profile pic and got matches from that wtf lmao



Yea if your side is top 0.01% and isnt taken profesionaly, girld will swipe to you.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Yea if your side is top 0.01% and isnt taken profesionaly, girld will swipe to you.
> 
> View attachment 158862
> 
> ...


Post your side profile here then


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Post your side profile here then




Posted it hundreds of times in lookism. No need for any other validation and i am happy that the site got nuked, my pics are not in the internet anymore, luckily.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Yea if your side is top 0.01% and isnt taken profesionaly, girld will swipe to you.
> 
> View attachment 158862
> 
> ...


But have you gone on dates with them


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> But have you gone on dates with them



Of course not lmao


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Of course not lmao


Not even 1? Cause I can get SOME matches but the hard part is that they don't respond back or want to go on a date


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Not even 1? Cause I can get SOME matches but the hard part is that they don't respond back or want to go on a date



I could easily but no point in meeting girls that swiped me based on my side. I get more matches with my side than with my front. Pretty sad actually


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Not even 1? Cause I can get SOME matches but the hard part is that they don't respond back or want to go on a date


That's surprising tbh, in the photo you posted here once I thought you were pretty good looking. I guess I'm never getting Tinder after all then


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> I could easily but no point in meeting girls that swiped me based on my side. I get more matches with my side than with my front. Pretty sad actually


But how do you know that you can get them on dates easily if you never tried tbh


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> I could easily but no point in meeting girls that swiped me based on my side. I get more matches with my side than with my front. Pretty sad actually


Just sit next to them and face forwards. Avoid eye contact and turn your head to the side when you need to stand up. Easy.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> That's surprising tbh, in the photo you posted here once I thought you were pretty good looking. I guess I'm never getting Tinder after all then


Shit was depressing, people are telling me to try again man but I'm afraid it's just gonna be the same result. Maybe it's my location I dunno.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Shit was depressing, people are telling me to try again man but I'm afraid it's just gonna be the same result. Maybe it's my location I dunno.


What's your location?


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> What's your location?


Socal suburbs


----------



## Depressed Twink (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> But how do you know that you can get them on dates easily if you never tried tbh



Well they text first


CarlSagan96 said:


> Just sit next to them and face forwards. Avoid eye contact and turn your head to the side when you need to stand up. Easy.



Thats how I was in my daily life once people told me that my side mogs my front lmao. Good then i am over that time.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Well they text first


Slayer, tho the 2 matches that texted me first nothing came of either of them not even a small conversation. One of them texted me all of a sudden yo you wanna meet up but I responded I was busy cause I was, and then they never messaged me again.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Slayer, tho the 2 matches that texted me first nothing came of either of them not even a small conversation. One of them texted me all of a sudden yo you wanna meet up but I responded I was busy cause I was, and then they never messaged me again.


Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 8, 2019)

Professionalphotomaxx is obligatory if you wanna get matches constantly. A lot of normies can get matches with good pics taken with cool backgrounds. Whether your matches will reply is another question.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lifestyle, success, power,* confidence*, money, investing, and luxury.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 8, 2019)

this is the average couple in 2019, so unless you aren't a chad, you have 0 chance


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 8, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Bro I found that guide I was telling you about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this legit or are we making fun of it?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 8, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Is this legit or are we making fun of it?


Idk I've never tried tinder but it seems very logical and legit to me. He has data to back him up and says that he was able to drastically increase his own matches. It all makes sense to me but if you disagree I'd like to hear your thoughts


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 8, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Idk I've never tried tinder but it seems very logical and legit to me. He has data to back him up and says that he was able to drastically increase his own matches. It all makes sense to me but if you disagree I'd like to hear your thoughts


Yeah seems like there is some good info in there.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 8, 2019)

ldar and rope 


those are the only 2 options for us incels. no point trying boyo


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 8, 2019)

Again and again and again

Step 1- be attractive
Step 2- dont be unattractive


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 8, 2019)

If i ever had cellphone again and took pictures i can get good ones, especially with frauding i can get hunter eyes... but if i manage to see the girl in real life? What i do?


----------



## Peachy (Nov 8, 2019)

I got about 30 matches in a week with edgy mirror selfies. Is that good? All my matches are girls with dyed hair, piercings, tats ,etc. because that's what I'm going for. I also did some Nick Squintman and Crisick level of frauding in my pics, so even though they're aspie selfies, I still mog the average guy to death.


----------



## xit (Nov 8, 2019)

Peachy said:


> I got about 30 matches in a week. Is that good?


no


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 8, 2019)

You have to be a 9/10 at least, have a good bio and "look fun"


Peachy said:


> I got about 30 matches in a week with edgy mirror selfies. Is that good? All my matches are girls with dyed hair, piercings, tats ,etc. because that's what I'm going for. I also did some Nick Squintman and Crisick level of frauding in my pics, so even though they're aspie selfies, I still mog the average guy to death.


That's terrible.
I got 33 matches in a month and 2 likes, not including the ones who added me, but later unmatched me. I live in a city with 250,000 population. I am an incel. 24 year old man who never had sex.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> You have to be a 9/10 at least, have a good bio and "look fun"
> 
> I got 33 matches in a month. I am an incel. 24 year old man who never had sex.


aren't you black?


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> aren't you black?


Asian Indian American from Texas


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Asian Indian American from Texas


35 matches is decent. I get less


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 35 matches is decent. I get less


True, the fact that I got 35 matches and 7-8/10 on good photos on photofeeler is pretty telling that perhaps I am not doing enough approaching in real life which explains my lack of sex.

A 6/10 Asian girl at my grad, school is interested in me. This is good news.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> True, the fact that I got 35 matches is pretty telling that perhaps I am not doing enough approaching in real life which explains my lack of sex.
> 
> A 6/10 Asian girl at my grad, school is interested in me. This is good news.


have you met her yet?


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> have you met her yet?


Yeah we talked some times. She told me she needed to "pee" one time. Another time she she told me that there was a "tight" spot between me and the chair next to me, and began to giggle/laugh a lot. She also starts conversations with me sometimes. 

There was another 9/10 blonde bitch who would also talk to me and giggle some times, but rejected me in the end. So who the fuck knows if she is actually interested? I will keep talking to her to see how things go.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 9, 2019)

Just be psl 6 bro.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 9, 2019)

You need good pictures, social pictures that show that you are not creepy


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 9, 2019)

That's not the average couple lol


medialcanthuscel said:


> this is the average couple in 2019, so unless you aren't a chad, you have 0 chance





johnnydeep222 said:


> Yeah we talked some times. She told me she needed to "pee" one time. Another time she she told me that there was a "tight" spot between me and the chair next to me, and began to giggle/laugh a lot. She also starts conversations with me sometimes.
> 
> There was another 9/10 blonde bitch who would also talk to me and giggle some times, but rejected me in the end. So who the fuck knows if she is actually interested? I will keep talking to her to see how things go.


Thing is you never know lol


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't bother putting a pic, height is 100% of female attraction
also 
Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, money, investing, and luxury


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> True, the fact that I got 35 matches and 7-8/10 on good photos on photofeeler is pretty telling that perhaps I am not doing enough approaching in real life which explains my lack of sex.





6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> That's not the average couple lol
> 
> 
> Thing is you never know lol


They could be interested one day, and uninterested the next.lol


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 9, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Again and again and again
> 
> Step 1- be attractive
> Step 2- dont be unattractive





johnnydeep222 said:


> They could be interested one day, and uninterested the next.lol


If i had a dollar for each time that happened lol but tbh that shit only happens if you're sub 6 psl


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 9, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> this is the average couple in 2019, so unless you aren't a chad, you have 0 chance


No. This is the average couple in 2019









Thanks to online dating, women can get Chad and average males have to settle with obesity. You have to be a 9/10 just to get with a 7/10 these days.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> No. This is the average couple in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*IT IS BECAUSE THEY ARE WHITE YOU DUNCE*_


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> No. This is the average couple in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright then mate


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> No. This is the average couple in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yap the standard has risen so much min 6 feet/5 psl face/fit body to get a non deformed foid


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 9, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> _*IT IS BECAUSE THEY ARE WHITE YOU DUNCE*_


My images showed white guys with obese women.


----------



## belnar93 (Nov 9, 2019)

>lol u look so gay!
i got 300 matches in 2 days in one city.
protip look like me


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> My images showed white guys with obese women.


exactly, white men are subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 9, 2019)

I could write a guide on tinder for most men here. I've had nearly 50 lays from it and countless dates, and I'm a 4/10 in the face. I also know what NOT to do. 
I should write a book tbh. If a good looking guy used it the way I do they could get countless lays very easily.


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 9, 2019)

No group pics


----------



## Bluepill (Nov 9, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> I could write a guide on tinder for most men here. I've had nearly 50 lays from it and countless dates, and I'm a 4/10 in the face. I also know what NOT to do.
> I should write a book tbh. If a good looking guy used it the way I do they could get countless lays very easily.


Share your mystery method, Mr. 4/10.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 9, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> I could write a guide on tinder for most men here. I've had nearly 50 lays from it and countless dates, and I'm a 4/10 in the face. I also know what NOT to do.
> I should write a book tbh. If a good looking guy used it the way I do they could get countless lays very easily.


You are probably much better looking than you think.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Share your mystery method, Mr. 4/10.
> 
> View attachment 160020



- Have realistic standards and be fully aware that this is a numbers game for non chads - 90% of your matches over time will probably go nowhere. 
- Don't be overtly sexual unless you're willing to lose most of your matches. If you are not chad you cannot get away with this. 
- Make sure your face looks the best it can possibly be in the first pic no matter what - even if it's a selfie, doesn't matter.
- Fraud your photos somewhat, including morphing (Make it SUBTLE though). Women fraud like fuck as well, so play them at their own game. 
- Don't compliment them much, if at all. 
- During conversation, make statements as much as possible instead of asking lots of questions. 
- Get tinder gold and use boots and super likes. I got my last GF from a superlike. 
- Don't invest time or energy in any of them and don't assume they're even attracted to you just because they swiped. 
- On the date make sure you get physical early and don't go to lame places.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 9, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Share your mystery method, Mr. 4/10.
> 
> View attachment 160020


@Captainugly write us a thread bro about tinder and tag me in it


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 9, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> No. This is the average couple in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you finally.
Ya this is the average guys Future


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 9, 2019)

eyes said:


> Thank you finally.
> Ya this is the average guys Future


Are you really 6'8"?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 9, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> @Captainugly write us a thread bro about tinder and tag me in it



Maybe one day. The problem is that I don't fuck high quality girls from tinder so i'd feel like a bit of a fraud saying I'm an expert. It's so fucking hard.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 9, 2019)

tinder is for chads, sky is blue


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> tinder is for chads, sky is blue


You met your girlfriend from tinder ?


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 9, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> You met your girlfriend from tinder ?


no


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 9, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> exactly, white men are subhuman


Sorry, on this site people worship white men like they are gods, so I assumed that you were saying something GOOD about whites,


----------



## Bigweiner420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Idk but I got 75 likes and 50 matches in 1 day


----------

